# Freezer Time



## Graybeard (Dec 30, 2019)

I have the same drill with the same problem. the nut come out but the chuck simply won't break loose. Any other tips?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2019)

So you tried freezing it? the only other thing I got for you, I used an Air Impact gun to remove the last chuck I had to get off. closed the jaws on a hex socket, put the impact gun in reverse and whacked the heck out of it and it came off. Probably not the best for the drill but I'd think a combination of freezing it to stiffen up the grease and a big impact gun might work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 30, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> So you tried freezing it? the only other thing I got for you, I used an Air Impact gun to remove the last chuck I had to get off. closed the jaws on a hex socket, put the impact gun in reverse and whacked the heck out of it and it came off. Probably not the best for the drill but I'd think a combination of freezing it to stiffen up the grease and a big impact gun might work.


It's in the freezer now. My neighbor is a trucker and he has an air powered impact tool that I can use. I have a little Hitachi drill driver that I'll try first. I'll let you know how it works out. BTW we got Lefsa in Rushford before Christmas on our way home from Decorah. Long way around. We wanted to see the lefsa operation in action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> It's in the freezer now. My neighbor is a trucker and he has an air powered impact tool that I can use. I have a little Hitachi drill driver that I'll try first. I'll let you know how it works out. BTW we got Lefsa in Rushford before Christmas on our way home from Decorah. Long way around. We wanted to see the lefsa operation in action.



Good Ol' Norsland lefse!!


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 31, 2019)

Got it! Had to use a four foot black pipe to get leverage. All of sudden a snap and off it came. Freezing seemed to help stiffen things up so it didn't turn.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

